# Fred's Custom Buttons



## Rob Fisher (16/8/14)

Looking to dicky up your REO with a special button? Here is the FB page to do it.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Freds-Creative-Customs/413748618765254?fref=ts

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (16/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking to dicky up your REO with a special button? Here is the FB page to do it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Freds-Creative-Customs/413748618765254?fref=ts
> 
> View attachment 9948



Oom rob needs a fine for not noticing that this was posted already


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/14)

shabbar said:


> Oom rob needs a fine for not noticing that this was posted already


 
Whoops! I looked.... I'm getting old... forgive me...


----------



## shabbar (16/8/14)

On the grounds of old age I'm sure we can let you off

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/8/14)

That is soo sexy.. God the temptation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat (16/8/14)

imagine that with a bullet drip-tip  ......and one of those bullet-hole stickers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

